
Show HN: Crowdfunding Cloud Resources with Kubernetes and Stripe - lukeplato
https://www.cloudfound.io
======
lukeplato
Hello! I wanted to share a side project I have been working on over the past
few months. The aim of CloudFound is to support open-source/decentralized
initiatives by crowdfunding and maintaining their cloud resources. It does
this by using Kubernetes to manage cluster deployments, Stripe for processing
payments, and Github for discussions, review, and versioning of
configurations. K8 allows a resource to run workloads that can serve web
applications, databases, or microservices - all available for shared public
use.

The app itself functions as a (self-referential) proof of concept since its
cluster, deployment, and fundings are all managed by its own code. CloudFound
is open-source and not-for-profit, I'm hoping to find more contributors before
releasing the app with full functionality. For implementation details and a
roadmap, please look over the repository [0]. I would appreciate any feedback
you might have or features you'd like to see. Thanks

[0]
[https://github.com/lukepereira/cloudfound](https://github.com/lukepereira/cloudfound)

